# Vinyl Sublimation - iPhone?



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I saw this product and was curious to see if this is something that is available in the states? Or if it really does exist. It looks like vinyl that can be sublimated and already has the iPhone shapes. 

Sublimation Blanks - Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal

I'm new to sublimation, so I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

conde has covers for the iPhone 4/4s but they don't have this stuff. That is a pressure sensitive vinyl. I'm not sure where the sublimation comes into play. It is just a decal that you would print and then peel off the backer and apply to the iPhone case like a sticker or label. I don't know how long it would last.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Loretta is correct. This is not sublimation, but pressure sensitive printable decal vinyl. This is a Chinese Company and perhaps their english is not up to par...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Will have it soon.
It is on my iPhone now.
Easy to do and sticks well.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Yay! I called into Conde yesterday and I heard Brittany talking about the vinyl while I was on hold! Can't wait to hear more about it. Thanks!


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

David, will it be full vinyl or die cut to fit the iphone like the example posted above? I'm wondering if I should order a vinyl cutter so I can cut out the shapes to fit the iphone. 

If I do need a vinyl cutter, do you think a silhouette cameo would work or would I need to go more professional?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It is already cut. Just transfer, peel and stick


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

That is going to be very awesome! Can't wait till you have it available to purchase.


----------



## uneeeq (Apr 28, 2010)

David, we are looking for vinyl on a roll suitable for sublimation. Does Conde plan to carry something like that in the future?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. Interesting material.
Will check on availability tomorrow.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

deehoney said:


> I saw this product and was curious to see if this is something that is available in the states? Or if it really does exist. It looks like vinyl that can be sublimated and already has the iPhone shapes.
> 
> Sublimation Blanks - Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal
> 
> I'm new to sublimation, so I'm not sure. Thanks!


Great find - anyone know how this compares to SubliDecal and also what the 3M part number is for this product. Somehow when a generic product like this comes along the words "Dye Sub" get attched to it and the price goes up 400%.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We tested it and it did not work well.
We have not priced our product yet but should
be low cost even after cutting.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Whats the product called David?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We are just looking for a vinyl in sheets or rolls but not cut for cell phone inserts.


----------



## uneeeq (Apr 28, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> We are just looking for a vinyl in sheets or rolls but not cut for cell phone inserts.


Same here, if Conde carries sublimable vinyl in sheets or rolls, it would save us testing a bunch of media out there...


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> It is already cut. Just transfer, peel and stick


Hi David,

Any news on this?

Thanks!


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Got a call from my rep today @ Conde. These look great! Already ordered a few to try them out. I'm super excited about these.

Will these be done for the iPhone 5 as well?


----------

